# My undermount bathroom sink fell out



## bouef (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm hoping someone can give me some advice because i've been searching for a couple days and have found nothing.

I have an undermounted sink in my bathroom that fell out. It's mounted to marble and there was no mounting kit used (nor do i see holes for one). Instead it looks like they used a massive amount of silicone.

My question for all you is, how can i remount that sink? Would i be safe to just use a super strong epoxy? If so, what sort would you recommend?

Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## poppamole (Aug 13, 2009)

I think there is a kit with brackets and cam mounts, you drill 4 holes in the underside of the countertop, which accept the cam fasteners. which hold the brackets against the sink bowl. I've seen them before, maybe made by Kohler. good luck with it


----------



## kok328 (Aug 13, 2009)

A bracket kit can be used to remedy the problem but, you'll run the chance of cracking the marble top.  You'll have to predrill your holes to the proper size for the screws that come with the kit.  This is why the installer used silicone, he didn't want to be held accountable for damaging the top.  Your other option can be to clean all the old silicone of both mating surfaces and reinstall the top with new silicone/expoy.  You may want to visit a bath fixture shop to see if they have something better than silicone.


----------



## Shaw (Mar 16, 2011)

My sweet 961 Bronze Aged Sink is the bomb. It never fell out. We received the sink today. I have to say that this is not a sink, it is a sculptured work of art!! If it did not have a hole in the bottom I would probably put it on my coffee table. This piece of art is absolutely beautiful and far exceeded my expectations. Thank you so much for producing such a beautiful, fabulous, and wondrous vessel sink. :trophy: :agree:

Go To: http://mrdirectint.com/sinksandfaucets/chalice-bronze-vessel-sink-pr-308.html


----------

